# Breakaway Cable



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

My breakaway cable sheared in two after becoming entangled in the coupler. I just want to replace the pin and cable assembly, but I do not know which one I have. The brake system just says P/N 0045 and the pin has a diamond head on it. My trailer is a 2006 21rs, any help would be appreciated. Does the replacement pin have to be the exact one, I would imagine that it does.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

krbailey3 said:


> My breakaway cable sheared in two after becoming entangled in the coupler. I just want to replace the pin and cable assembly, but I do not know which one I have. The brake system just says P/N 0045 and the pin has a diamond head on it. My trailer is a 2006 21rs, any help would be appreciated. Does the replacement pin have to be the exact one, I would imagine that it does.


Same thing happened to me. Hooking up for a trip, cable was broken in two. Stopped by the local RV dealer on the way out of town....10 seconds and new cable was on.

Mark


----------



## krbailey3 (Jul 21, 2008)

I checked with the local RV store and they have several cables, but none that match. I do not want to replace the whole mechanism when a replacement cable is all I need.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Try your local Mom and Pop hardware store. Bring the diamond head end and have them add a length of cable with a eye made at the other end. James


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Our dealer put the breakaway cable loop under the sway bar attachment knob on the hitch. I didn't know better and after a while, the crushing forces and friction broke the loop.

What to do?

The replacement service place in Wyoming simply put in a new cable, and on the loop he put a carabiner. Then he clicked the carabiner onto the safety chain hole that is part of the frame hitch. Now the cable is securely attached, easy to remove, and no friction to break the loop again. Cute idea.


----------

